# EOI Process



## Hasha (Feb 24, 2012)

What kind of verification will happen at the time of EOI process of New Zealand (PR Process)Country?
Do i receive any calls from Immigration Officers,
is their any verifications on my job exp & education Back ground.

any third Party verification will be done,

I Have done B.Tech, MBA (HRD)
i do have over all 4.8years Exp in IT Recruitment,

How much do i can Expect Sal per month, do i can Expect 10,000$/month.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hasha said:


> What kind of verification will happen at the time of EOI process of New Zealand (PR Process)Country?
> Do i receive any calls from Immigration Officers,
> is their any verifications on my job exp & education Back ground.
> 
> any third Party verification will be done,


Hi there - following the EOI being selected, you will need to provide original documentation to prove everything that you say. And they may contact your previous employers if they think they need to. 
You should receive a letter from the Immigration office first, confirming the EOI has been selected.



> I Have done B.Tech, MBA (HRD)
> i do have over all 4.8years Exp in IT Recruitment,


Is this on the list of required experience on the Immigration New Zealand website? IT probably is - but I don't think recruitment is.



> How much do i can Expect Sal per month, do i can Expect 10,000$/month.


Certainly not $10k per month! Unless you have some very specialist experience that is in very short supply. See SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for an idea of salaries

And take the points test on the immigration website too to see how many points you get. In all reality you either need 140 points plus or over 100 and a job offer.


----------



## Mizz (Jan 15, 2012)

this always feels like the duck and the egg to me, how can we reasonably get a job offer from an employer who wont entertain you until you have a visa and how are so many people getting these job offers?
I guess that the temporary visa route to get over there is a viable option, then youve more chance of getting a job as youre there in person, but doesnt the temporary aspect hinder your chances at employment.
i wish there was a definitive path to follow lol!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have couple of queries:

1) Does it matter if I have ICT Business Analyst work exp (in renowned Global IT firms) but my degree is non IT like B.Com.(H), M.Com., MBA etc?

I asked the same Q to NZ Immigration authorities and I got following response - "If you are claiming points for your work experience it must be related to your qualification".

Now, in my case, my role is that of an ICT - Business Analyst. I am an ERP Finance Functional Consultant and my role requires knowledge of Finance and Accounting domain and their use in the software to do my work. I am not supposed to do coding per se. Accordingly, I have degrees like M.Com. (Major: Finance, did not have any IT subject) and MBA (Part Time - 3 yrs course) (Major: Finance, Minor: IT) from India. These qualifications are exempt from assessment as per guidelines on NZ immigration portal. Is there a way to find out if I can get points for my education and work exp both, in my scenario? If I do not have that clarity, I can't submit my EOI. Could you please advice me accordingly?

2) Do I need to pay a fee at the time of submitting my EOI itself or at the stage when it gets selected? How much are the fees? Also what happens if the points assumed by me for certain things (work exp/education) are not granted by the immigration authorities after they select my EOI (as and when that happens)? 

Thanks,
Karan


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have couple of queries:
> 
> ...


From my experience, information about all the steps for the different visas are on the NZ immigration website. If only the US was as clear and helpful. It's a crapshoot and patience it seems on how long it takes to be selected. Just apply and wait, as it's what I'm doing soon. Some countries don't have application fees when applying outside of NZ.


----------

